# Erfahrungsberichte WinCC flexible 2008



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Oktober 2008)

Man liest erfreulicherweise kaum Kritik seit Erscheinen von WCF2008. Sollte man upgraden oder besser noch etwas warten? Probleme habe ich bei WCF2007 immer noch mit den Bildbausteinen. Es kommt immer mal wieder ein Fatal Error beim Generieren. Ist das mit WCF2008 besser geworden?

Die Umfrage ist öffentlich und endet in 30 Tagen. Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## netmaster (2 Oktober 2008)

In der Sprachumschaltung wird die Sprache nicht mehr automatisch gespeichert, heim Aus und Einschalten der Anlage ist dann wieder die Standartsprache eingestellt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe flex2008 am laufen und bin zufrieden. 
Die Import-Export-Funktionen sind wesendlich verbessert. 
Ich sehe wieder das Bit neben einer Störmeldung und kann es sogar in die Meldung kopieren.
Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit Abstüzen und es läuft auch recht flott (mit 3 GB Speicher)

Bildbausteine habe ich keine und kann zu den Problemen in diesem Bereich nix sagen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2008)

Die Soft-SPS WinAC4.0 wird noch nicht unterstützt, erst ab Version RTX2008 soll es funktionieren, ca. Ende des Jahres.

Gruss Helmut


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Helmut,



Reparatur schrieb:


> Die Soft-SPS WinAC4.0 wird noch nicht unterstützt, erst ab Version RTX2008 soll es funktionieren, ca. Ende des Jahres..


 
Du meinst die Soft-SPS die direkt auf den MPs läuft? Ich hoffe die "normale" Soft-SPS WinLC RTX V4.2 ist nicht betroffen? Das wäre somit schon das Aus für mich und WCF2008.


Ich habe gerade die Installationsanleitung in der Zerre. Für W2K ist WCF2008 nicht mehr frei gegeben. Läuft es trotzdem?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## dalbi (3 Oktober 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Probleme habe ich bei WCF2007 immer noch mit den Bildbausteinen. Es kommt immer mal wieder ein Fatal Error beim Generieren. Ist das mit WCF2008 besser geworden?



Nein das Problem habe ich immer noch, mache sehr viel mit Bildbausteinen u. angehängten Strukturen.

Aber viel schlimmer finde ich es das beim ändern eines Bildbausteines alle Bilder in der er verwendet wird geöffnet sein muss das ist bei umfangreicheren Projekten etwas nervig. War unter WCF2007 aber auch schon.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen "ONKEL",
sorry ist so wie du schreibst die Runtime nennt sich „WinAC MP 2007 (V4.0)“ und soll in Zukunft „WinAC MP 2008“ heißen und ist nur als Runtime für die Multi Panels gedacht.

Wenn ich mir überlege das ca. vor 1. Jahr unser Promotor für PC-based Automation, die Sache für die kleineren Panel (MP277) vorgestellt hat und jetzt schon das Ganze nicht mehr unter der neuen Flexible Version läuft, ist schon interessant.....

D.w. sträube ich mich noch gegen die Hochrüstung, weil flexible nicht abwärts kompatibel ist, nicht mal einen Versionsstand. Einfach unglaublich….

Gruß und Frust von Helmut


----------



## rs-plc-aa (4 Oktober 2008)

Das 2008+SP1 ist schon in der Mache - soll auch anfang ´09 kommen.

Bis dahin ist auch WinAC MP 2008 fertig.

Ich habe 2008 auf einer VM am testen. Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist zwar ganz o.k. aber nicht Grund genug *für mich* sofort zu wechseln.

Mein Gefühl sagt mir diesmal auf das SP zu warten (und dann das erst mal testen) und bei 2007+HF4 zu bleiben.

Ausserdem stellte sich immer noch der Fehler beim Projektupgrade ein daß bei Buttons in der Nav.-Leiste ALLE Hotkeyzuweisungen weg waren - und wieder neu erstellt werden mussten. Dies betrifft NICHT die übrigen Schaltflächen und war bei 2007 auch schon so.

Und last but not least kann ich mir das mit dem Altbestand hochziehen noch eine weile sparen.

[@Onkel:]
Ich würde es auch mal auf einem anderen PC/VM installieren und mit deinen spezifischen Projekten und Anforderungen testen.

Vielleicht entdeckst du ja was worauf du nicht mehr warten kannst oder anders herum.

Jedenfalls kann keiner für alle sprechen - die Projekte sind zu vielfältig.

Ich kann wie gesagt recht gut mit 2007+HF4 leben weils für meine Sachen gut funktioniert.
[/@Onkel:]


Ah so noch was, beim Setup sind mir auch paar Sachen aufgefallen:

- Der neue SQL-Server erzwingt eine Installation in englisch - obwohl es ihn auch in deutsch gibt. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm ausser man hat die deutsche Version schon vorher drauf gehabt dann sind halt paar sachen doppelt.

- Apropos doppelt - wenn man die Funktion "Speichern als Version (2007)" nutzen möchte muss man zusätzlich den bisherigen SQL-Server (MSDE) weiterhin behalten was unter Vista z.b. gar nicht geht...

- es werden unter XP trotzdem die Vista-Startmenüeinträge erzeugt :-(


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die sehr aussagekräftigen Antworten. So wie es aussieht hat sich bisher nur der harte Kern von euch mit WCF2008 beschäftigt. Das Ergebnis ist für mich ernüchternd.



D. Albinus schrieb:


> Nein das Problem habe ich immer noch, mache sehr viel mit Bildbausteinen u. angehängten Strukturen...


Dass daran nicht gearbeitet wurde ist einfach nur traurig!

Ich fühle mich todunglücklich in meiner Beziehung zu WinCC flexible. Ich kann nicht mit ihr leben aber auch nicht ohne sie! :sw6:


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kermit (5 Oktober 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... So wie es aussieht hat sich bisher nur der harte Kern von euch mit WCF2008 beschäftigt. ...


einer der Gründe, warum ich umgestiegen bin, ist die Möglichkeit der Benutzeranmeldung mit nur dem Kennwort - und dass ich das Ding als SUS-Kunde sowieso erhalten hab. Und da ich grad sowieso an einer neuen Anlage mit 11 Panels dran bin, die ich dann gerne auf dem neuesten Stand hätte (die Entwicklung fand noch mit 2007 statt - wenn was beim Umstieg auf 2008 schief geht, dann kriegt Siemens nicht von uns einen auf den Sack, sondern von unserem Endkunden).

Bei der Benutzerverwaltung scheint es jetzt aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren, die Abmeldezeit einzustellen (na, ja, ändere ich dann halt in der Projektierung - oder vielleicht hab ich selbst noch einen Bug in meiner Projektierung sprich: das Ändern der Abmeldezeit nicht freigeschaltet - dachte aber ich hätte ...)


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Oktober 2008)

Nun, seither hatte ich mich auch immer zum "harten Kern" gezählt...

Aber z.B. die fehlende Freigabe von WinAC MP hat mich auch etwas enttäuscht.

Es hätte ganz einfach zeitgleich erscheinen müssen - basta!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Oktober 2008)

*2008 Hotfix 1*

Ähm, schaut mal:



> Behobene Probleme in Hotfix 1
> Dieser Hotfix beseitigt folgende Probleme und optimiert Projektierungsszenarien:​
> ● Fehler bei der Projektkonvertierung.
> Wenn Sie ein Projekt aus einer Vorgägerversion nach WinCC flexible 2008
> ...


 
Link:

https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=31796860&caller=view


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...Aber z.B. die fehlende Freigabe von WinAC MP hat mich auch etwas enttäuscht...


Ich schätze, WinAC MP wird momentan noch nicht so sehr genutzt. Die fünf Beta/Gamma-Tester sind vermutlich persönlich beraten worden.

Bin mal gespannt, ob HF1 das lästige Problem mit den Bildbausteinen gänzlich behebt, oder ob es "nur" eine fehlerhafte Konvertierung beseitigt. Mit Probieren habe ich persönlich momentan ein Problem, da ich noch W2K nutze. Ein Testen mit VMware wäre auch nur bedingt aussagefähig. Zudem tritt der "Fatal-Error" unter WCF2007 auch erst irgendwann mal auf. Ein Test-Umstieg ist von daher bei mir zeitlich absolut nicht möglich, darf mein aktuelles Projekt nicht zerschießen, bin knapp dran. 

@kermit


kermit schrieb:


> ...wenn was beim Umstieg auf 2008 schief geht, dann kriegt Siemens nicht von uns einen auf den Sack, sondern von unserem Endkunden...)


Ja genau, und du bist dann das kleine hüpfende, sich von grün nach rot färbende Stückchen Elend  . Und wenn man zudem als Sub von Siemens arbeitet, kommt man damit auch nicht besonders vorwärts.

@D. Albinus
Da du ja schon mit WCF2008 arbeitest, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch HF1 installieren? Berichte mal bitte, wenn du neue Erkenntnisse hast!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kermit (10 Oktober 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> @kermit
> Ja genau, und du bist dann das kleine hüpfende, sich von grün nach rot färbende Stückchen Elend  . Und wenn man zudem als Sub von Siemens arbeitet, kommt man damit auch nicht besonders vorwärts.
> ...


wenn ich recht erinnere, hat die für unseren Endkunden zuständige Regionalvertretung schon mal den Fehler gemacht, unangemessen zu reagieren

jo, also Erfahrungsbericht: beim konvertieren von Rezeptur-Ex-Import sind beim OP77B ein paar Warnmeldungen hinzugekommen, irgendwie in der Art "Warnung unzulässiger Parameter". dem ersten Augenschein nach funktionierts aber trotzdem wie seither. Ob es ein neuer Bug ist oder tatsächlich ein bestehendes Problem neuerdings meldet - interessiert es jemanden?

Ein Problem, dass mich vier Stunden gekostet hat, aber wohl nicht 2008-spezifisch ist: ein Rezepturelement, dessen Symbol seither als Word definiert war, wurde auf INT gewechselt. Dabei wechselte aber im Rezept die Interpretation des Wertes FFFF nicht von 65535 zu -1 (und keine vernünftige Warnmeldung zur Laufzeit) Es blieb 65535 stehen, und es kam nur zu der uninformativen Meldung, dass das nicht zur Steuerung übertragen werden könne ("Aktion nicht möglich" oder so ähnlich). Export-Import wandelte dann schließlich den Wert von 65535 zu Null (ohne Warnung) und meine Gesichtsfarbe zu rot. Bis mir dann endlich einfiel, dass sich der Typ der Variablen geändert hatte ...


----------

